# CIERRA 12SPD



## SchwinnRuppRider (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey Gang,
I got this bicycle thru a friend. I don't know much about it except that is a Cierra 12 speed. It is complete and may clean up. Any info, interest or worth would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Located in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## juvela (Jul 8, 2020)

-----

Hello and thank you for posting.

Bicycle appears to be a rock bottom Korean or Taiwanese product from the later 1970's or very early 1980's.  Its value is nil.

Here is a forum post explaining what the Cierra marque is -

1

They are so poorly made that many in the bicycle trade consider them unsafe and refuse to service them for that reason.

-----


----------



## SchwinnRuppRider (Jul 8, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello and thank you for posting.
> 
> ...





juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello and thank you for posting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Think I'll roll it up to the street tomorrow with a "FREE" sign on it.


----------

